# Pot~A~Gold still on!



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Rory was kind enough to send us data on lake conditions and forecast's. We should be fine to go but I assure you I will stay on top of it. I had one of the best practices the day before the NOAA event but the fish changed tournament day!
Imagine that. I also talk to my partner and a freind of his was there the day after NOAA and whacked them hard on Sunday. They had the gates open and the fish had an aggressive attitude! His best 5 went 17.5lbs!!!!!! Hope we are fortunate enough to get the right conditions 08/4-5. Here is the link for the app. http://www.ombtt.com/OMBTT2012cupagoldopn.pdf

Also we are just shy of half full and I guess that not a bad thing due to the lake is fishing smaller but the payout will still be awesome so come fish with us we plan on doing this event every year.


thanks, Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I was hired to do the weigh in at the WARRIOR baits only event this last weekend and it may have been a blessing. We are looking to see if we can move the weigh in to the launch cove. We were able to use our tube release system but with 30 ft of tube the fish were still released into shallow water. I was having a hard time getting water from the lake to the tanks. It was a long way to the water! I am really looking forward to this event. We only had 2 dead fish and they were dead when we got them. For those still looking to get in come fish with us. We have 47 so far so with 50 boats here would be the payout.
1st 4,000
2nd 2,000
3rd 1,000
4th 775
5th 675
6th 625
7th 500
8th 450
9th 375
BB Day 1 500.00 BB Day 2 500.00

Hope you guys get some more rain and we will see you 08/4-5


Jami


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the weights like this last weekend ?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

13 something to win then an 11lb bag then the 9lb range after that. I was there the night before and they were chewing. Of coarse tournament day they were difficult and size was smaller overall.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Getting more entry's! Up to 49 and just had 2 more call from central Ohio that are entering as well. Shooting for 60 and that's enough on a lake that is 1/2 its size now! Nip wheres your entry at?

Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are up to 50 now!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

No excuses time to get in. We are up to 58 i have 1 still to post. Fully expect 60+. Cant wait to get back up there. Will be posting pre tourn meeting very soon. Everyone needs to be in the water 15 minutes before sunrise! More to come.

Thanks, Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are at 60! About all I want in a lake that is 1/2 its normal size. You have till fri to pay online then saturday at ramp it goes to 325.00 . Excited to get back up there and will do our best to run a great event! Good luck to all and thanks to some awsome sponsors who support all of you and believe in us as well.


jami


ps on updates at www.ombtt.com I have expected flight times etc.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Could you please post the results sometime??


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry it took so long we have had issues with wi fi at the hotel. Also we all got stuck in a traffic accident on 71 south for almost 2 hours! Not fun when you are already dead dog tired. It took us over 5 hours to get home so results would have to wait till today.
Results
http://www.ombtt.com/POG2012.pdf

Jami

PS Congrats to the team of Chris Hall/Chris Graham who fish SE/OH and one of Jamie Fabians partners. They always come up for some NOAA events and SEOLTT fish off every year at Mosquito. Fabian you taught him too much!(just kidding) Great gob Chris and Chris!

Congrats to day 1 leader Moss/Balas who had the biggest bag of the event a 12+ LB bag. Got them 700+ in product and certificates.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for a really well run event! we were almost able to pull it off but very happy with our 2nd place finish CONGRATS to the winners

Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Well run show Jami, you have a great crew!


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Jami, tourney was very well run ! Weather even cooperated better than forcasted. Just wish I would had caught that 4 lbr cullin caught ! Well I guess a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys we worked hard at this one. I see plenty room for improvemnt as well. It was a learning experiance but we are ready for 2013! I want to thank my crew Ed Huber/Rick Parsley/Wes Kemper/Luck Dennis/Chris Clemmence/Chris Hall/Chris Graham/Jamie Fabian/Steve Kirby we could never have pulled it off without their help.Too bad the fish were goofy! I seen so many fish that would not bite! Glad to see we got out 15 minutes early each day that shows what a great bunch of guys are the N/E part of the state! Thanks to all the sponsors as well we hope to have a better bigger event in 13.



Jami


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks again for a well ran event Jami! We didn't do well at all either day. Lost two 3lb fish at the boat and that was huge. Next year can't come fast enough! Congrats ranger for the nice finish!!


----------

